# McCoy Tyner RIP



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Listening to The Real McCoy.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I just read the news. There will never be another pianist like McCoy who could generate such energy and excitement on an acoustic piano. RIP


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

So few greats from the period left


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

jegreenwood said:


> Listening to The Real McCoy.


Search For Peace from that album is one of the great classic tunes from the 60s. Joe Henderson and McCoy made some beautiful music.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Darn -- I heard him play at a club in 1969. A storm of notes but a new approach to jazz piano that made sense, even though I wasn't much involved in jazz. When you hear someone live who's been making musical history, that happens infrequently and is time to be treasured.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I didn't know McCoy recorded this Kenny Dorham tune. It's a great rendition.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

One of the best improvisers on any instrument, ever.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Bwv 1080 said:


> So few greats from the period left


Sadly, you're right. And I fear that the next to depart will be Wayne Shorter.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bluecrab said:


> Sadly, you're right. And I fear that the next to depart will be Wayne Shorter.


Waxing morbid about the natural occurrence of death is really a bit tactless. And making predictions about who's next is downright creepy.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Waxing morbid about the natural occurrence of death is really a bit tactless. And making predictions about who's next is downright creepy.


Wow... thanks so much for that invaluable input. I'll be forever grateful.

And while you're at it, improve your reading comprehension. I did not predict anything.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bluecrab said:


> Wow... thanks so much for that invaluable input. I'll be forever grateful.
> 
> And while you're at it, improve your reading comprehension. I did not predict anything.


You're welcome! But really, where do you get off naming Mr. Shorter as the next one marked for death?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

One of my favorite discs in my collection, this two LP set on the Milestone label, cat. # M 55006, features Tyner's tune "Nubia" among the gems found here:









McCoy Tyner forever lives on my turntable.


----------

